# Our First Rabbit with a Slingshot



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Today, my boy Fielding and I took our first rabbit with our slingshots. Whether it be fish or game, he's always anxious to get it on the dinner table. It makes me think that the "eww" factor of taking and processing game is certainly a taught societal thing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good on ya for getting the kid involved. At least he is aware of where his food comes from. That bunny looks delicious. Good shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man that's awesome. That reminds me of when I was a kid I went everywhere my dad went and we cachet fish and killed deer and squirrels mostly. I learned real fast what it was like to "bring home the bacon".

Njones


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, Gents!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Good shot.. good looken kid too.. seeing that rabbit fried is making me want a bite.. I don't have any rabbits. But I'm about to call my wife &tell her to thaw out some of the small squirrel and have them fried up when I get off work..


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I Take that back.. I do have 2 rabbits at home but my I can't eat them.wife's pets..a buck named haas & a doe named pheffer..


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I remember my first rabhit..... Good memory to share with your boy...cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting! Always glad to see it a family affair. Good looks on keeping your boy's eye protection seriously, too 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that bunny looks DELICIOUS! what's your recipe??


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well done!!! Rabbit look so delicius!!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Its good to see you are helping your son develop good habits...PHIL


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> that bunny looks DELICIOUS! what's your recipe??


No secret recipe here, just tossed in cornmeal and fried. Normally, with your average rabbits and squirrels, I prefer to simmer them in some sort of sauce so they come out tender. My boy was so anxious to get this one on the table, we just quickly fried it up.


----------



## TheProf64 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can this be done with a barnett black widow? I was thinking of doing the same thing out at the farm next door to my friends place. I have the Black widow with marksman 3330 rubber.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

TheProf64 said:


> Can this be done with a barnett black widow? I was thinking of doing the same thing out at the farm next door to my friends place. I have the Black widow with marksman 3330 rubber.


I haven't had the chance to shoot any rabbits but last hunting season I killed 28 squirrels with a black widow.. but I recommend blue theratube if you're set on using tubes


----------



## TheProf64 (Dec 18, 2015)

Where are blue theratube available?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Ebay.. pretty cheap by the foot.. but you'll have to tie your own pouch on


----------



## TheProf64 (Dec 18, 2015)

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

They have a latex and a hypo allergenic non-latex variety. Be sure to get the latex.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

The smiles say it all, great stuff, ty for sharing.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Michael Cravens said:


> Today, my boy Fielding and I took our first rabbit with our slingshots. Whether it be fish or game, he's always anxious to get it on the dinner table. It makes me think that the "eww" factor of taking and processing game is certainly a taught societal thing.


Hello Michael and Fielding, :wave:

Wow Michael, that is great taking your son Fielding out and teaching him about hunting. I really like the fact that Fielding wants to be so involved. I think that you had an even bigger grin on your face, than your son does! I think it's really good, that at his age that he's interested in outdoor sport. It's not only a good fun time for you both, but it's also a bonding time as well. Sir, i salute you. Hopefully love of the great outdoors will hold greater sway over him than video games and what-not. I would love to see him catch a fish, That would be a hoot and a half!

I totally agree with you where you said: "It makes me think that the "eww" factor of taking and processing game is certainly a taught societal thing." I feel the same way. Most people have no clue how animals are "processed" before they mindlessly pick-up packages of beef, pork, and poultry at the grocery store.

Polite society, political correctness, and all the junk that goes with it, is the truly disgusting stuff. People get offended by almost every trivial thing.

Keep up the good work with Fielding, Who knows, he could become the next great hunter!

Congratulations to you both,

SlingShot Silas aka Steve aka SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Michael Cravens said:
> 
> 
> > Today, my boy Fielding and I took our first rabbit with our slingshots. Whether it be fish or game, he's always anxious to get it on the dinner table. It makes me think that the "eww" factor of taking and processing game is certainly a taught societal thing.
> ...


Thank you for all of the kind words, Steve! And, sorry for taking so long to getting around to saying it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Gotta love this thread!


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

What a great experience, I hunt as natural as possible on land and under water. Slingshots for land and 3 prong slings under water...no gunpowder. Still waiting on my first rabbit! Only kill what you eat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice to see your son  hunting with you !!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Great father/son bonding experience...he looks happy...and the meal looks delicious... congrats 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

I remember my first rabbit with a "primitive weaon". My dad used my wrist rocket with hand cast 44 ball and i used a 50lb recurve bow. That foolish rabbit ran between us both and once he was ahead we both fired. Dad let me claim it, but either would have killed it.


----------

